# Purchasing new light bars



## natueboy (Nov 18, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone that I am going to purchase a container of lightbars from china. These are very impressive lights. Over 50 different types of lightbars with takedowns, alleys, flashers... LED Strobe roating halogen any type you want. Let me know if I order if youd be interested in purchasing some at about half the price they are in the states. They supply over 200 law enforcement agencies in the US.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

could i see whats avalable?


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

91AK250;549733 said:


> could i see whats avalable?


same here.... got any picures/videos?


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

I might be interested too. Have any pics?


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

What they said


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

dont buy the junk. Buy something that you want to last.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

natueboy;549725 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone that I am going to purchase a container of lightbars from china.


JUNK

As a professional vehicle equipment installer, I would advise you NOT to buy any of these lights from China. They are junk copies of high quality american products that have been shamefully ripped off and poorly made with inferior components. 
Think you can get parts for them if something breaks? Nope. 
Think they have great tech support like the American companies like Whelen, FedSig, ShoMe, etc? Nope. 
Think they have a repair department to fix your problems? Nope. 
Think they have a warranty? Probably not.

Buyer Beware

You get what you pay for.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I want a container where can i get some more info ?


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

BlueLine Ent;549841 said:


> JUNK
> 
> As a professional vehicle equipment installer, I would advise you NOT to buy any of these lights from China. They are junk copies of high quality american products that have been shamefully ripped off and poorly made with inferior components.
> Think you can get parts for them if something breaks? Nope.
> ...


im with blue line JUNK


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Maybe that's why he's buying a container to get the parts for them when they break!

Don't buy them... even if you've got a great deal on them. Yes you will be able to get rid of them to anyone looking for a steal but they'd be paying for it in the long run.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Why has he not responded to any of the comments back?? If it was me i would at least say a few words to defend myself! I guess we will have to wait and see what they really look like and watch to see if there is a Chinese price tag on them as well.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Well if they are cheap enough just think of them as throw away bars use it for a year or two and toss them. or use them in spots that will be bad for the good bars like on equipment that gets under trees.
Matt is right china bars definatly not there as quality


----------



## natueboy (Nov 18, 2006)

*haveing a hard time posting image*

how do you post an image on the site

Second. CHINA is junk????? ok sounds a bit impulsive...like your afraid people wont buy form you or something. Cant tell for sure from your site, but it looks like you have some North American Signal lights on your website.... American made right... nope. There LED 3000-A and LED5000A are both made at this factory in China. You know people like you that talk &$(* about every chinese part that comes here, and yeah I would live to buy 100% american but man get your facts together before you start barkin. Call NAS and ask what percent of there lights are american made.... then ask what % are just american assembled. oh and your cornering strobes. FIND one company in the entire US that MANUFACTURES not assembles but actualy manufactures them here......................Exactly. Other then that if someone can help me get these pics to you well be on our way.


----------



## natueboy (Nov 18, 2006)

*almost forgot*

company has been in business for 18 years 10 year warranty on LED lightbars unless you take out a tree. People need to wake up and realize how much of your american made product is american.


----------



## natueboy (Nov 18, 2006)

*damn forgetful tonight*

also forgot this company manufactures some FS lightbars, the victor lightbar (triangle looking lightbar used a few years back) and plenty of other lightbars for companies in US


----------



## natueboy (Nov 18, 2006)

Here is one from another distriubtor for sale on ebay. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/blac...019QQitemZ290220462112QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## natueboy (Nov 18, 2006)

Heres another one of those chinese piece of %$% lightbars alright. Hmm damn that looks. no cant be oh my god thats a sho me. wow. not trying to be a ***** matt but people like you dont know everything. Matt you should call sho me on monday and ask them where this lightbar is made...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...oryZ6755QQihZ022QQitemZ350043473010QQtcZphoto


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*to down size pics*

http://www.irfanview.net/ just DL that install it and open pics up with it then hit Image then go down to resize and then on the right hand side hit what size u want it to be then hit ok now go to file and then down to save as and name it and put it where u like on your pctymusic

ps::: can u send me some pics i still want to look and can u send prices on them too [email protected]


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

E-mail me pictures and i will post them for you....... [email protected] Also are you going to post a price for these or just sell them else where? Send me prices with pictures and i will post them for you in the order that you want them priced and posted.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

I think someone's abit testy! We're just giving you our opinion since you ask for it. If you back the bars and become a sales rep for them good luck. You may find out that what people are saying on here is truthful.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I don't know about others but i have whelen they say they are made right here in CT or in NH that is all i have run. pretty sure they are 100% made here as far as some parts who knows.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

the chinese makes and models are all rip off designs that they copied. all have cheap parts in them. Go ahead and spend your money on them.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

ultimate plow;550854 said:


> the chinese makes and models are all rip off designs that they copied. all have cheap parts in them. Go ahead and spend your money on them.


Don't forget the LEAD PAINT!


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

I do not sell North American Signal products, nor do I have them on my website. I only sell and deal with American companies who pay their dues and develop their own technology, not the reverse engineered knockoffs. Thats great if you have a 10 year warranty on the LEDs, but what about the control module? The I/O board? The lenses? The mounts? Can the company even be found when someone needs a repair or warranty item?

I choose to stick with only the companies that have stood by their products and make quality. Do you think there's a reason why myself and probably 99% of any installers in this country who are worth their salt do not deal with the chinese knockoffs? Quailty and customer service. Thats what it comes down to. Go to the 25 biggest installation facilites in the country and ask them what brands they use. The same names will keep coming up, and they won't include inferior knockoffs.


P.S. I'm speaking up about these bars because of quality, not because people won't buy from me. The people who buy from me, want quality and know where to get it. The rest who come to me are just people who tried the knockoffs and learned the hard way that you get what you pay for.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Blueline sells nothing but the best products, and does great installation work.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Its whelen or none 4 me ussmileyflag


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

I think its strange that all he keeps doing is talking about and will not give anyone pictures or prices or even state a idea of when he will have that information. Not knocking the guy himself just trying to figure out why you would post something that has had this much response and not back it up with some facts in the way of pictures and what you are going to do once you get your load of stuff. Hopefully this works out for him and that he is able to sell them and at least get his investment back, i am guessing he is not going to try and sell them on here probable going straight to E-bay.


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

Not to pick on China, but I'd bet its the same story I got on Chinese tractors. Cheap, but try to find parts and service...


----------



## firefighter550 (Apr 9, 2008)

A good website for these bars is www.ledoutfitters.com. They offer a 5 year warranty on their stuff


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

You know, it's funny that were talking about simple light bars. I hope all of you remember this conversation while you are shopping at Walmart for every other electronic gadget or toy you need or want. Driving an American car or truck with an American Light Bar doesn't make up for everything else.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

so wheres the pics of these bars???? if the price is cheap enough id pick one up maybe.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

So i am guessing that the crate never arrived? Sure got everyone riled up for nothing!!!


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

I have a knock off led lightbar on my bench right now. 6 months old and it's junk.My buddy bought it because it was cheap.I opened it up to find corrosion everywhere (bad seal on domes), shorted module,wire gauge too small and wires too short.I deal mainly with pse and federal and have had no problem with their quality.I would rather buy used name brand equipment than new knock-off brands.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

there are two people on my fire dept that have them theyy suck and they arnt that bright


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm not opposed to the notion that they are _made_ in Asia. It's that they don't play by the same rules. If a US company wants to have something built overseas because it's cost effective, that's fine. However, when a company takes a US product that came up with a great product and reverse engineers it, manufactures a cheap copy of it, and then trys to sell it here is where I have the problem. They are violating patent laws and it hurts the company who invested money in research and development. I would like to see all those products seized at the port and destroyed.


----------

